# Columbia Twin Bar- Barn Find



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 3, 2010)

Thought you all might enjoy my recent barn find. Have not yet researched the year but was told it could be a 36. I'll be looking for the tank, headlight, speedometer glass, and new grips. Anyone out there have any of this stuff for sale?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 3, 2010)

i've actually never seen one. looks rare


----------



## partsguy (Jun 3, 2010)

OH MY GOSH! My jaw just hit the fricking floor when I pulled up that picture! There are all kinds of those headlights out there, but I don't think it ever had a tank (but I've been wrong before). Those Columbia dashboards (if original) can be easily worth hundreds of dollars. For a proper year identification, go to www.oldroads.com and there you will find a serial number chart for Columbias.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 3, 2010)

I believe the entire bike is original, including the dashboard. I'm really not sure that it had a tank either. As I understand some models came with a tank and others did not but I'm not sure how to tell. The bike was one-family owned since new.


----------



## bud poe (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, I found one of those once, not nearly as complete as yours...From what I gather an incredibly rare bike.  You could try looking for any markings on the top tube where tank brackets might have been if there was one.  Mine dated to 1936 and the frame looked identical to yours from what I can see.   If your fenders are aluminum, they are incredibly rare as well as the light and rack.  Really cool bike, what a great find!  How much did you have to shell out for her?


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 3, 2010)

GREAT score!  Congrats!


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 3, 2010)

Very cool, I love it...and want it...


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 4, 2010)

I believe it has to be a 1938. This is the only year that had the combination you have of the cheesegrater chainguard, the style luggage rack and the painted dash. Here is a scan from the 1938 catalog. I do not find a model with the dash that does not have the tank but anything is possible.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 4, 2010)

I noticed that Ed P. (catfish) had one of those horn-lights at Dudley last week. He may still have it.
The correct grips are the same style as the ones Columbia had reproduced for the 41 repop. The difference is the material they were made of is more spungy that the originals. I have a pair of the repops for $20 if interested. I also have a  pair of originals but one of the grips was broken and glued together. They became brittle with age but display ok. I could let you have those for the same price.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 4, 2010)

bud poe said:


> Wow, I found one of those once, not nearly as complete as yours...From what I gather an incredibly rare bike.  You could try looking for any markings on the top tube where tank brackets might have been if there was one.  Mine dated to 1936 and the frame looked identical to yours from what I can see.   If your fenders are aluminum, they are incredibly rare as well as the light and rack.  Really cool bike, what a great find!  How much did you have to shell out for her?



 Thanks for the tips. I did not see any obvious markings where the tank would have been mounted, and yes, the fenders are aluminum with a green pinstripe. I paid $300.00


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 4, 2010)

I would be very interested in contacting Ed P. about his horn-light. Do you have his contact information? Also, I might be interested in the original grips depending on the appearance of the repair. I'm undecided at the moment on exactly whether I want to leave the bike in as-found original (survivor) condition or restore it. Right now I'm temped to leave it as is and just add the missing pieces. I quess I'll study the bike for a while before I decide. I would also be interested in hearing thoughts from the CABE membership on this topic.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 4, 2010)

MrColumbia said:


> I noticed that Ed P. (catfish) had one of those horn-lights at Dudley last week. He may still have it.
> The correct grips are the same style as the ones Columbia had reproduced for the 41 repop. The difference is the material they were made of is more spungy that the originals. I have a pair of the repops for $20 if interested. I also have a  pair of originals but one of the grips was broken and glued together. They became brittle with age but display ok. I could let you have those for the same price.



 Do you have Ed's contact info? How do the original (repaired) grips look?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 4, 2010)

$300 is one hell of a deal. Nice find.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 4, 2010)

I will take pictures of the original grips this weekend and post them for you.  Below is Eds website and email. I would not restore, just replace missing parts. I'ts a great bike.




Re-Cyclist said:


> Do you have Ed's contact info? How do the original (repaired) grips look?




http://antiquebikeparts.com/catfish/catfish.htm
cashpaid@verizon.net


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 4, 2010)

Catfish posts here from time to time...usually in the "for sale" section...I have a Columbia Superb with aluminum fenders and same chainguard, not a twinbar though...I would leave as is and ride the heck out of it, but that is a personal choice. Preserve it rather than restore it. Biggest issue with "restoring" a bike like this is if it is not done 100%, the value drops significantly and most people cannot or are not willing to do a 100%, 100pt restore to a bike like yours because chance are that you will have more in it than it will be worth.


----------



## kingsilver (Jun 4, 2010)

if that's the speedo missing, i have a reproduction one on ebay for sale under: "stewart warner clipper speedometer."


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

old hotrod said:


> Catfish posts here from time to time...usually in the "for sale" section...I have a Columbia Superb with aluminum fenders and same chainguard, not a twinbar though...I would leave as is and ride the heck out of it, but that is a personal choice. Preserve it rather than restore it. Biggest issue with "restoring" a bike like this is if it is not done 100%, the value drops significantly and most people cannot or are not willing to do a 100%, 100pt restore to a bike like yours because chance are that you will have more in it than it will be worth.





Take it from me, I have been trying like a madman to do a 100% correct restore on a Columbia for years and I can't find the rest of the correct parts. Find the missing stuff and just maintain it. On this bike, the money isn't a big concern as it is mostly all there and little needs replaced. But a 100% correct restore job is killer on Columbias.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 4, 2010)

kingsilver said:


> if that's the speedo missing, i have a reproduction one on ebay for sale under: "stewart warner clipper speedometer."



Thanks, but the speedometer isn't missing. Only the glass lens.


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 4, 2010)

hey re-cyclist could you post more pictures of the bicycle i would love to see the dash and twin bar.. thats a really nice looking bike


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks to all for your thoughts on restoration vs original. I've pretty much made up my mind to  keep the bike in "as found" condition, and just replace the missing parts. I've also dropped a line to Ed regarding the headlght.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll post additional pics this weekend.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 4, 2010)

chriscokid said:


> hey re-cyclist could you post more pictures of the bicycle i would love to see the dash and twin bar.. thats a really nice looking bike



I'll post more pics this weekend.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 4, 2010)

chriscokid said:


> hey re-cyclist could you post more pictures of the bicycle i would love to see the dash and twin bar.. thats a really nice looking bike



I'll post more pics this weekend.

More pics of Columbia Twin Bar


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2010)

Charlie,    I just sent you some e-mails and some photos of one of my bikes. Catfish


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2010)

One of mine.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh baby! What a bike! That dash is a work of art, much like pretty much everything else of this time period in America. The dash board looks fine except the odometer looks either really dirty or needs rebuilt.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 4, 2010)

One more pic I couldn't resist posting. I took this yesterday using my neighbors unrestored original 36 Lincoln Zepher as a backdrop. The Lincoln is a story in itself, but that's for another forum.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Dude, post the story in off topic, I gotta hear. This place hasn't had such a find in a long time. Not since that 1886 girls bike (1 of only 5 and now 6 known)


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 5, 2010)

sweet... i'm glad  your are going to leave the bicycle in as found condition. smart move..


----------



## walter branche (Jun 5, 2010)

classicfan1 said:


> Dude, post the story in off topic, I gotta hear. This place hasn't had such a find in a long time. Not since that 1886 girls bike (1 of only 5 and now 6 known)




cygnet bike was 1896 or later,not 1886


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 5, 2010)

Great bike Ed...


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 5, 2010)

classicfan1 said:


> Dude, post the story in off topic, I gotta hear. This place hasn't had such a find in a long time. Not since that 1886 girls bike (1 of only 5 and now 6 known)



Hey classicfan1. I posted the story of the Lincoln in the Breakroom. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 5, 2010)

catfish said:


> One of mine.



Ed. Real nice bike. I can't decide which horn / light I like better. The one in the ad or the one on your bike. You say either was correct?


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2010)

Re-Cyclist said:


> Ed. Real nice bike. I can't decide which horn / light I like better. The one in the ad or the one on your bike. You say either was correct?




Columbia used both lights at same time. But the catalog shows the big light on the square fendered twinbar. My bike has peeked fenders, and the small light.


----------

